# Hours Studied for SE Exam?



## bhenning (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm in the process of studying for the SE Exam in October. I'm just curious how many hours people typically study for this exam. I know it's not about the number of hours, but the quality of the studying. It would helpful if you listed the approximate number of hours studied, if you took any actual review course, and if you passed each section. Thanks! It looks like the April SE pass rates went up a lot compared to last October's pass rates. So I'm guessing people are starting to figure out what it takes to pass this new format exam.

I attempted to create a Topic Poll for the question. Hopefully it works properly. You should be able to select the range of hours studied, if you used a course, and if you passed or not. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Porta John (Jul 23, 2013)

I spent about 1.5 hours a night during the week and 4-8 hours on the weekend for about 3 months for the exams ~200 hours. I took them both at the same time in the fall, passed the vertical and failed lateral.

I did a little less, maybe 150 hours for the spring when I re-took lateral and passed.

It is hard to say exactly how many hours I studied though, b/c I did get some time in at work, and ramped up the studying as the exams approached.

I don't see too much value in the review courses, just my opinion. Biggest thing for me was time efficiency on afternoon problems. You must be able to work fast, both with understanding the solution approach rapidly after reading the question and with getting the necessary code references while working. My best suggestion would be to practice new, old, and whatever other afternoon problems you can find. Those will not only prepare you to knock out the afternoon, but it will help you learn material that you will find on morning problems. Just my 2 cents.

Let me know if you have any more questions as you progress in studying, I will be glad to try to help answer.


----------



## captaincaution (Jul 24, 2013)

I took the SEAOI review course online from November until March, and then I took the exam in October 2012. I passed both parts in the same sitting. While I was taking the review course (2 times a week), I didn't do too much extra studying, but once summer hit, I was studying multiple times during the work week, and for at least 4 hours a day Saturday and Sunday.

The review course was helpful in helping me get a better understanding of materials I don't use much during work. It was also very helpful for the multiple choice bridge problems for the morning portions of the exams.

I would also agree that doing as many practice problems as you can is the key to preparation. You have to get used to what they are really looking for, where to go in the code to find the information you need, and how to best document that for the PM portion.


----------



## Porta John (Jul 24, 2013)

captaincaution said:


> I took the SEAOI review course online from November until March, and then I took the exam in October 2012. I passed both parts in the same sitting.




That was very impressive! The lateral on the fall 2012 exam administration had one of the lowest pass rates in recent memory.


----------



## ksmwilkes (Jul 25, 2013)

It is my humble opinion that you avoid setting your goals based on hours studying. Some days you will be more effective than others. Instead, you should just let yourself really enjoy everything you are looking into. When I came across a topic that I was unsure of, I bought, borrowed, or downloaded text books on the subject. Also, I know it is said a lot, but work out problems. Lots of problems. Learn to quickly identify a solution strategy and implement it quickly. I also suggest splitting the test up. I took both components at the same time (twice, failed both components the first time), but only because with a baby on the way, I didn't think it would be easy to study with a newborn. But I was practically nonexistent at my household for months before the test.

And take comfort in the fact there are people out there who will understand how difficult this is, because I have been asked by some engineer friends (not civil) if now that I passed my SE if I can take my PE.


----------



## cajone5 (Jul 25, 2013)

jlkells said:


> I spent about 1.5 hours a night during the week and 4-8 hours on the weekend for about 3 months for the exams ~200 hours. I took them both at the same time in the fall, passed the vertical and failed lateral.




Me too -- here's hoping I can get through the lateral exam the second time around.

The first time through I spent probably 75% of my time reviewing for the first exam and 25% for the second assuming there would be a lot of overlap. Truth be told, there really isn't much. I highly recommend either becoming a hermit and studying 300+ hours if you're planning to take both or take them separately. Yea it takes more time but, honestly, you'll actually be able to maintain a life and your sanity (well, at least some of it) if you approach each test individually.


----------



## bhenning (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for all of the feedback.

I'm planning on taking both components at the same time. I was planning on putting in 300+ hours of quality studying. It sounds like my study goals are in line with what other people have done.


----------



## captaincaution (Jul 25, 2013)

jlkells said:


> captaincaution said:
> 
> 
> > I took the SEAOI review course online from November until March, and then I took the exam in October 2012. I passed both parts in the same sitting.
> ...




Thanks, waiting for the results to come in after seeing the pass rate was no fun.


----------

